# AGM vs other deep cycle batteries for a golf cart.



## Calcium (Jun 18, 2012)

We've got a 48 volt Ruff n Tuff cart and it needs batteries.  

Is it worth the money to buy the AGM type batteries that originally came with it?  We hunt on just over 1000 acres and need a lot of mileage out of what we buy.  We use the cart almost every weekend on the property and even more duing hunting seasons.

Questions about AGM vs deep cycle batteries are do they really get the mileage that is claimed by some people?  And, do AGM batteries last as long (in years) as deep cycle or even better?

Thanks in advanced for any advice.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 18, 2012)

What type of cart is it?  I know you say Ruff n Tuff, but is it a Club Car Precedent that is built up? or different type of cart?

Does it have 4 12v batts? or 6 8v batts?

How many miles are you wanting to go per charge?

As far as battery life, a lot of that depends on how you treat the batts.  Make sure you give them a proper break-in period.  Make sure you keep the water levels where they need to be.  Make sure you charge after every use.

From what I hear, the AGM batts will definitely give you a longer run time.


----------



## Calcium (Jun 18, 2012)

Being a Ruff n Tuff, it's manufactured like a Stealth or Beast.  Accessories are usually compatible with EZ Go.

It's got six 8 volt batteries, is 4WD, and has one motor.  

We'd love to get 20 miles out of one charge as we have over 6 miles of roads on our place.

Understand about keeping up with regular deep cycle batteries, just know nothing about AGM.


----------



## M80 (Jun 18, 2012)

AGM batteries are built to with stand the beating around on boat's and such.  I deal with exide batteries and I would go with the AGM's.   I believe they are worth it.


----------



## mossyhorn (Jul 10, 2012)

AGM are the real deal.  If u can find them they r worth the money. They are maintenance free and are made of all glass materials thus agm. You will get the extended range you want and as far as how long they last we go by number of cycles to determine how long it lasts. Ie average 4-5 yrs or 1000-1200 full charge cycles. I sell these so any other ?'s pm me. Thanks Ted


----------



## HotDog (Jul 14, 2012)

I replaced my trolling motor batteries with AGM and love em.


----------

